# Hello from Alaska



## AkME91 (Jun 6, 2021)

Hello all! 
I guess not not entirely "new" to smoking. I've had a Big chief smoker for a couple years now. Primarily for salmon.  Was recently gifted a Pit Boss for my birthday  so I'll be diving much deeper into the world of smoking. Did a 13 lb brisket on it 2 days ago and it came out amazing. That was definitely the boost of confidence I needed to want to smoke literally everything. Excited to see what this forum has in store.

Read yall like pics so:


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from Mississippi. Glad you joined us. 
Jim


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks good and welcome from SE GA !


----------



## bdawg (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from WA State!


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Looks good from all the way down here in Coastal South Carolina.  Welcome


----------



## kruizer (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! I smoked salmon on a BC for about 40 years, do not get rid of it! For smoked pink they are about as good as it gets, wish I still had mine. RAY


----------



## uncle eddie (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome from Missouri where we do our salmon fishing at Sams Club


----------



## MadMax281 (Jun 6, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Houston.


----------



## AkME91 (Jun 7, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! I smoked salmon on a BC for about 40 years, do not get rid of it! For smoked pink they are about as good as it gets, wish I still had mine. RAY



Oh I'd never. I grew up with one, changing the wood chips for my dad. Plus, I like that smoked sockeye far too much lol.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome "91" !!
Waiting to see your Smoked Salmon!
From SouthEast PA,

Bear


----------



## fliptetlow (Jun 7, 2021)

Welcome from Central FL..


----------

